
'Free solo' climber conquers Yosemite's El Capitan without rope, safety gear - yitchelle
https://www.usatoday.com/story/news/2017/06/03/free-solo-climber-conquers-yosemites-el-capitan-without-rope-safety-gear/102461868/
======
PhantomGremlin
What a wonderful, wonderful headline.

As opposed to the usual clickbait: "This happened today on Yosemite's El
Capitan".

~~~
yitchelle
Totally agree. I was expecting something like "Free form climber cheats death
on Yosemite's El Capitan".

